# Question line mono



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

I want put mono line on my reel for king can you tell me what kind line mono for king super strong and what size.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

30 lb Trilene big game


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

15# suffix tritanium. best line there is.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

15# sufix. some of the best line I have ever owned


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Any 14 to 20lb mono that you are confident with. 20 is on the high side, but you never know when you might hang a cobia, tarpon, or stud king.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

14-17lb whatever big brand mono is on sale IE Berkley, momoi,ande, trilene... you get the idea. I usually Cary an extra spool also incase the first has a battle with the bottom of the pier with a large bunch of line out.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If I'm running braid how much mono should I put on for a leader?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

150 yards if fishing on a pier!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I would put on 17lb mono (any brand) I like ande but that is a personal decision.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So no braid for peir fishing? Why?

I've never peir fished and generally stick to kayak mad surf.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

johnf said:


> So no braid for peir fishing? Why?
> 
> I've never peir fished and generally stick to kayak mad surf.


To me it is easier to freeline a live bait and snobble a cig with mono. No need to worry about wasting a lot of money on a tangle if you manage one.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty much what's been said. It can be done I use braid on my ling rod/ tarpon rod depending on the time of the year but but for snobbling cigs mono is cheaper, easier for you and everyone else to see which helps decrease tangles and if you do get tangled mono is much easier to get untied.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What is snobbling?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry freelining live or dead bait would be an easier term I guess.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I use 20lb momoi but I accedently catch sharks out there also!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

johnf said:


> What is snobbling?


 Snobbling is casting a bait, (frozen, fresh, or live), and working it slowly back to the pier. You want to always keep an eye on your bait and if a king rises to the bait, then you can give a few extra fast twitches to entice the fish. When the fish eats, freespool him for a few seconds and set the hook.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

15lb suffix is the most u need
*dont use braid *pier fisherman dont like kingfishing next to someone with braid cuz it is to hard to see in the water and takes longer to unwrap if u do tangle up with someone


----------



## windknot (Apr 26, 2012)

15# big game green


----------

